# USSDA Scholarship questions - restricted use?



## Kante (Jun 3, 2019)

Figured would ping out to folks who have expertise on this question. 

Are the scholarships provided by USSDA to clubs on behalf of players "restricted" donations? i.e. legally, can USSDA Scholarship $ only be used for the purpose stated on the USSDA scholarship website - to compensate/help qualified families with travel costs - or, for example, can USSDA scholarship $ be wholly or partially retained by clubs to pay for club fees?

Anyone have an idea of the typical practice here?

here's the text from the USSDA  website:

"The scholarship program is designed to offset travel costs for players demonstrating financial need. Recipients are awarded funds to help offset the cost for transportation to/from Academy regular season games, travel to Academy Showcase events, hotel accomodations, and food expenses when traveling to Academy games/events."​
here's the link to the web page being referenced - http://www.ussoccerda.com/scholarship-program


----------



## jpeter (Jun 3, 2019)

Club gets the money not individual players families  and the clubs have to account/show the travel for those individuals.

Not many in Socal get anything since federal property is so low and when they do( $1.5k is about the max)  don't necessarily cover all the potential travel costs for a season if you have mutiple out of area/ state games, showcases, and potential playoffs.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Club gets the money not individual players families  and they have to account/show the travel for those individuals.
> 
> Not many in Socal get anything since federal property is so low and when they do( $1.5k is about the max)  don't necessarily cover all the potential travel costs for a season if you have mutiple out of area/ state games, showcases, and potential playoffs.


????


----------



## jpeter (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> ????


What's your question????


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

jpeter said:


> What's your question????


"Not many in Socal get anything since federal property is so low and when they do( $1.5k is about the max) don't necessarily cover all the potential travel costs for a season if you have mutiple out of area/ state games, showcases, and potential playoffs."

????


----------



## jpeter (Jun 3, 2019)

espola said:


> "Not many in Socal get anything since federal property is so low and when they do( $1.5k is about the max) don't necessarily cover all the potential travel costs for a season if you have mutiple out of area/ state games, showcases, and potential playoffs."
> 
> ????


Did you read the link from OP?

Only 580 given out nation wide, after a review of the families verified income you have to be a federal property level to qualify basically and those scholarships are meant to offset some of  the costs of travel with Max award about $1500 per player


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Did you read the link from OP?
> 
> Only 580 given out nation wide, after a review of the families verified income you have to be a federal property level to qualify basically and those scholarships are meant to offset some of  the costs of travel with Max award about $1500 per player


So that clears it up.

????


----------



## outside! (Jun 3, 2019)

Should "property" be corrected to "poverty"? That at least makes grammatical sense.


----------



## Kante (Jun 3, 2019)

outside! said:


> Should "property" be corrected to "poverty"? That at least makes grammatical sense.


have received questions from a couple of folks. here's additional info:

the DA team had no travel or games other than socal group away games and showcase. 

100% confidence that about half the team were USSDA scholarship recipients for 2018-19. 

for example: in one instance, a spanish-speaking only single mom with four kids living in public housing whose kid qualified for ussda scholarship 1) received no comp for any travel costs 2) was asked to pay $800 in club fees while the $1,200 from USSDA went to pay the remainder of the required annual $2k in club fees
other families reported similar experiences.
questions to the group are:  1) On people's experience, is this practice ok with USSDA? 2) if no, are USSDA scholarships "restricted" donations i.e. must be either be used for the donor's stated intention or be returned to the donor?

if clubs can use USSDA scholarship money as comp for club fees then it is what is but it seems like this doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## focomoso (Jun 4, 2019)

Maybe it should be a requirement for all DA teams to be "fully funded" (not charge club fees). I think that would lead to better competition, better access and keep the DA clubs honest. I know families that travel to farther teams because they're funded.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 4, 2019)

Kante said:


> have received questions from a couple of folks. here's additional info:
> 
> the DA team had no travel or games other than socal group away games and showcase.
> 
> ...


Travel scholarship funds are limited use and not blank checks so no can't see how they can be used for club fees.

Some clubs are funded like Golden State for example so clubs fees are wavied but they don't necessarily cover for travel if you don't get a da travel scholarship so some families even on those type of teams can end up spending a chunk of $$ on travel and other expenses.

Also don't forget somebodies have to pay for the coaches, trainer, staff etc travel expenses. Club and/or parents split is not uncommon.   There are very few organization that cover all the travel expenses, deep pocket required on those as a 5-6 day tournment out of state can run $1000 of more a player once you add up everything: air, hotel, food, van rental,  coaches, etc.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2019)

focomoso said:


> Maybe it should be a requirement for all DA teams to be "fully funded" (not charge club fees). I think that would lead to better competition, better access and keep the DA clubs honest. I know families that travel to farther teams because they're funded.


Good idea.  Next good idea -- find a source for that money.


----------



## focomoso (Jun 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Good idea.  Next good idea -- find a source for that money.


Many clubs already do this. So, maybe it should be a requirement for DA clubs to be established enough that they can do this.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jun 6, 2019)

focomoso said:


> Maybe it should be a requirement for all DA teams to be "fully funded" (not charge club fees). I think that would lead to better competition, better access and keep the DA clubs honest. I know families that travel to farther teams because they're funded.


It would also lead to a league with about 6 teams nationwide. Some clubs are already being financially crippled trying to run academies. Why do you think DA clubs aren't honest? As a point of interest two of the funded DA programs Pats and LA Galaxy are two of the poorest performing Academies. How does that factor into your thought process? Are they honest?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 6, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> It would also lead to a league with about 6 teams nationwide. Some clubs are already being financially crippled trying to run academies. Why do you think DA clubs aren't honest? As a point of interest two of the funded DA programs Pats and LA Galaxy are two of the poorest performing Academies. How does that factor into your thought process? Are they honest?


Ehh. Faulty logic. A does not mean B in this case. 
Several other teams are funded and good or bad. Strikers, FCGS, LAFC, Surf... can’t blame Pats and LAGs success or failure on funding.


----------



## Kante (Jun 6, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Ehh. Faulty logic. A does not mean B in this case.
> Several other teams are funded and good or bad. Strikers, FCGS, LAFC, Surf... can’t blame Pats and LAGs success or failure on funding.


Yeah, and all but two of the 28 mls teams have fully funded academies.

However, the key ask from the original post is if  a club is using ussda scholarship money intended to help impoverished players/families with travel costs to pay club fees, does that violate the legal definition of the appropriate use of “restricted” funds?

Any non-profit execs or attorneys w/ non-profit experience in the house? Just need two cents


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jun 7, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Ehh. Faulty logic. A does not mean B in this case.
> Several other teams are funded and good or bad. Strikers, FCGS, LAFC, Surf... can’t blame Pats and LAGs success or failure on funding.


Sorry. My bad. Wrong thread. I was referencing girls side.


----------



## focomoso (Jun 7, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> It would also lead to a league with about 6 teams nationwide. Some clubs are already being financially crippled trying to run academies. Why do you think DA clubs aren't honest? As a point of interest two of the funded DA programs Pats and LA Galaxy are two of the poorest performing Academies. How does that factor into your thought process? Are they honest?


I'm not following your logic here. In LA, there are already 5 or 6 fully funded DAs that I know about.


----------



## focomoso (Jun 7, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Sorry. My bad. Wrong thread. I was referencing girls side.


Didn't see this. Ignore my last.


----------

